

San Francisco Earthquake Aftermath (1906) - gruseom
http://publicdomainreview.org/2012/06/10/san-francisco-earthquake-aftermath-1906/

======
protomyth
The current (2008) probability
<http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/nca/ucerf/>

I'm a little more worried about this one:
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/research/structure/crust/cascadia...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/research/structure/crust/cascadia.php)

------
bluestix
This is why putting most of VC and most startups in one geographic location is
stupid.

People in the bay area have a low sense of self preservation.

I hope all those landfill lofts come with life jackets.

Bay water is cold.

<http://quakes.globalincidentmap.com/>

